# URGENT--help. . . bully stick



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

I think Lisi may have swallowed about an inch of a bully stick---I can't find it & just 5 min. before I checked & she was chewing on it. She is in NO distress, but I am big time. God quieten my heart---let me not panic. 
Any advice on what to do? Make her vomit?


----------



## Maizy Moo's Mum (Jul 4, 2012)

Sandi I have no experience with this is there a vet that you can call for some advice over the phone! Praying for Lisi and for you try and stay calm :w00t:


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Sandi the other day Violet , who usually only chews on them for a little while, ate two whole bullies!! She ate hers and .Laurel's I wasn't paying close enough attention and went to take them away and they were both gone! I gave her 1/2 teaspoon of hydrogen peroxide and after 1o minutes they came up!!! A huge pile of chewed up bully sticks. All that I could think of was another bout of pancreatitis ! She was fine after! Hers was chewed, not whole pieces.


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Zach my wheaten has done this. I agree try to call a vet, but if she is choking or in distress she probably is okay. See if you can get her to eat and drink something.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

She is still fine---sleeping away now! I did find the peroxide but think it is too late now to give it. Unfortunately we still don't have a vet, but they all close over the noon until about 4:00 anyhow & it is not quite 1:00 here. I would think she would be pacing or panting IF she was in distress.
I am still not sure if I took it away from her when it was down to about 1 1/2 in. but I have looked & can't find it. Our house isn't yet organized but we have gates up so she could not have taken it far. I only suspected something when she came in the kitchen & tried to get Kitzel's---which I took away. 
Thank you for reassurance. I have little experience w/these sticks. I was just trying to keep them busy while we finished up w/a project.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Deb, how much peroxide did you give and how long after she ate them?


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

It is highly possible she hid hers and went to steal the other one . Zach is famous for this!


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

edelweiss said:


> Deb, how much peroxide did you give and how long after she ate them?


1/2 teaspoon and about 15 minutes after. I was debating whether to give it or not , but I knew she ate them, and was really worried that she would get sick. My vet had told me when Hardy ate all that Pepperoni Loaf , within an hour to give the hydrogen peroxide. Hardy vomited right away, but it took Violet about 10 minutes before she threw up.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

OK, I gave her 1/2 tsp. I am not sure how much of it actually went down the throat. I pray I am doing the right thing. I don't think she hid it---she doesn't hide stuff ever. Please pray!
Deb, how much does Violet weigh?


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Sandi, 1/2 tsp is what I have given Lily...she is only 4 lbs...I know you are upset, but take a deep breath...and try and calm down...Lisi will be fine..she should throw up soon after the dose..if not, like Deborah said, you can give one more dose in 15 minutes. The fact that Lisi seems to feel fine is a good sign..if there is anything in her tummy, it will come up...she will be okay..((hugs)):wub::wub:


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Violet weighs 9 pounds and Hardy weighs 11. I could give 1 whole teaspoon but opted for 1/2 and it worked fine.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

edelweiss said:


> OK, I gave her 1/2 tsp. I am not sure how much of it actually went down the throat. I pray I am doing the right thing. I don't think she hid it---she doesn't hide stuff ever. Please pray!
> Deb, how much does Violet weigh?


I used one of those baby med syringe type things. I just squirted it in the back of her mouth, held her mouth shut and she swallowed.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Thank you April---that is comforting. I feel so guilty! She is sleeping like a baby! It has been 15 min. I keep thinking maybe I took it away but I honestly do not remember & I can't find it anywhere. I will simply trust that there is a good lesson in here for me.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Furbabies mom said:


> Violet weighs 9 pounds and Hardy weighs 11. I could give 1 whole teaspoon but opted for 1/2 and it worked fine.


I am afraid of aspiration if I do that---then I would feel even more guilty! :smilie_tischkante:


----------



## Leila'sMommy (Oct 20, 2012)

How is she now? I've stopped giving Leila bully sticks because I'm scared of that same thing happening. Instead, I give her little deer antlers that she can't possibly chew off and also, she's not getting the extra protein or calories. She loves them and they last forever. She's had two since I've gotten her and has never been able to chew off any. I had to buy the second one only because the Lab took the first one outside never to be seen again. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Leila'sMommy said:


> How is she now? I've stopped giving Leila bully sticks because I'm scared of that same thing happening. Instead, I give her little deer antlers that she can't possibly chew off and also, she's not getting the extra protein or calories. She loves them and they last forever. She's had two since I've gotten her and has never been able to chew off any. I had to buy the second one only because the Lab took the first one outside never to be seen again.
> 
> I wish right now that I had a lab that had taken that bully stick outside never to be seen again! :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Sandi I'm sorry Lisi is putting you thru this stress again! I know how you feel since I'm still worried about yesterdays missing bandaid. I give Pipper antlers to chew just like Pam. I think its pretty much impossible for them to break off pieces (knock on wood)


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

I just gave both pups some tuna water & Lisi drank it down w/out a problem. She still didn't vomit. She is looking around now for Kitzi's bully stick! Oh my!


----------



## my4jewels (Jul 8, 2013)

My Tegan chowed down about 4 inches of a braided bully stick last week. I couldn't believe it! The next morning, she vomited it up at 5 a.m. and ate it again before I could get her crate opened. The next day when she did her morning poo, she was having a little bit of a hard time. The bully stick was 1/2 in and 1/2 out, just hanging there. She eventually got it out. Also, Tegan is much bigger at 14 pounds. I hope things work out well for your fluff!


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Sandi, accidents happen...we do the best we can for them..and you are an excellent mommy...:wub: I don't give bully sticks, either..but there is not a 100% safe chew...I give the USA made flexible Nylabones to mine... only tiny slivers come off and these pass through...but when the end of the nylabone is worn, I replace..my girls are small and "soft chewers"...larger dogs or "tough chewers" can bite off chunks of these:smilie_tischkante:...they make a hard nylon chew, but...unfortunately, some dogs have broken their teeth on these...like I said, no chew is 100% safe...:wub:


----------



## Leila'sMommy (Oct 20, 2012)

aprilb said:


> Sandi, accidents happen...we do the best we can for them..and you are an excellent mommy...:wub: I don't give bully sticks, either..but there is not a 100% safe chew...I give the USA made flexible Nylabones to mine... only tiny slivers come off and these pass through...but when the end of the nylabone is worn, I replace..my girls are small and "soft chewers"...larger dogs or "tough chewers" can bite off chunks of these:smilie_tischkante:...they make a hard nylon chew, but...unfortunately, some dogs have broken their teeth on these...like I said, no chew is 100% safe...:wub:


That is true. Even with the deer antlers I was talking about above. Here's a link with some good tips about them. 
http://www.petexpertise.com/antler-chew.html


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

April, my 2 won't touch the nylabones---I have tried them several times. 

Dwight just reminded me that I call Lisi "the cast iron stomach" sometimes. I don't think she has ever had a tummy upset & she has eaten a few strange things! She will be 2 on Sunday!


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

edelweiss said:


> April, my 2 won't touch the nylabones---I have tried them several times.
> 
> Dwight just reminded me that I call Lisi "the cast iron stomach" sometimes. I don't think she has ever had a tummy upset & she has eaten a few strange things! She will be 2 on Sunday!


It's strange my Yorkies are much bigger than the Maltese, but they both seem to have more sensitive stomachs. If they eat too much of sonethibg like a veggie or a fruit they'll get a soft stool. Not the Malts though. I'll still give bullies, I'll just be more "on the alert" when they have them.


----------



## Tashulia25 (May 19, 2013)

I would never give peroxide to my dogs  3% or more ... it is dangerous to give antiseptic to drink


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

This was recommended by my vet, after my Yorkie ate a whole package of Pepperoni loaf. Here is a link to Pet MD. 
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct...lFKJRuNWeHsBNRMM3gkHC9w&bvm=bv.50165853,d.aWc


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Gosh Sandi... so sorry you have this worry! Praying it ends up being no big deal!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

It is 4:25 PM & Lisi is sleeping like a baby---never vomited! I will keep the night watch just to be sure. I do need to find a local vet. I took both dogs to the near-by groomer yest. & was impressed. One can stay the whole time, if they so choose. I stayed about 30 min., held on to him while she cut. When I knew he was ok, I left & came back to find 2 well groomed pups---w. ears a bit shorter than I wanted, but happy & a decent cut otherwise. It is pretty short as it has been very hot here & it grows so quickly. 
The groomer recommended a vet not too far away that I will try for not too serious issues.


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

Lisi.... are you scaring your Mommy again by making her think you ate things you shouldn't???? (remember the hairband incident?).... Silly girl! Your Mommy has enough excitement in her life, I promise!

I hope Lisi is still okay today and continues to be ok......


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

That little stinker, not vomiting?????


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

edelweiss said:


> I think Lisi may have swallowed about an inch of a bully stick---I can't find it & just 5 min. before I checked & she was chewing on it. She is in NO distress, but I am big time. God quieten my heart---let me not panic.
> Any advice on what to do? Make her vomit?


Sandi,

I think at this point, Lisi will be fine. Mine have eaten many strange things, especially my black lab, with no ill effects. I'm certainly no expert, and I may be wrong, but I wouldn't have given her the peroxide, because if the bully stick was causing some type of problem because of its size, you probably wouldn't want her to bring it back up and risk it getting lodged somewhere or causing her to choke. If she ate, drank, and is acting normal, I think you're good. They can certainly do a lot of things to scare us... right? Hugs to you and Lisi (and of course Kitzl too). Let us know how she's doing.

Debbie


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Tashulia25 said:


> I would never give peroxide to my dogs  3% or more ... it is dangerous to give antiseptic to drink


That is the standard protocol to induce vomiting when a dog has eaten something toxic. However you do want to make sure to check with your vet or poison control that the substance that was eaten is one you want to induce vomiting. Some things you can actually cause more harm in trying to bring them back up.

Speaking of which...I would not recommend inducing vomiting for a bully stick that had just been eaten and could have possibly been large pieces. I've seen dogs choking on that last large piece and if it hasn't had a chance to start to break down in the stomach, they could potentially choke and do damage while being vomited back up. So I'm truly relieved Miss Lisi has an iron stomach and didn't up chuck. She'll be fine. :wub: It isn't the norm, but can certainly happen, that a dog gets pancreatitis from eating too much of a bully stick. 

The only rubber type chew toys I let my dogs chew on are from Planet Dog and West Paw Design which are BPA and chemical free. And of course made in the USA. Nylabone is not forth coming to answer any of my questions when I've called and emailed when considering bringing them into the store. And it appears I'm not the only one who has noticed how tricky the wording is on their web site and packaging.

Watching out for our 4-legged friends: the Un-nylabone | Walk the wire

I know this is an old article, but still something to consider. Especially the part about Nylabones not being able to be seen on an x-ray. I honestly don't know if that is true and need to ask some of my vet friends:

Product Alerts

Other than that, mine only get size appropriate (meaning so big they can only gnaw on them on not really bite down hard) joint bones and elk antlers.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

No Deb, and she ate raw carrots, an apple slice & drank tuna water! 
Still no bully stick to be found in the house. I even went through my messy trash just to be sure I had not tossed it (believe me, these days I do things I can't recount). No luck there either. She is acting normal----whatever that means! :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Tashulia25 (May 19, 2013)

Crystal&Zoe said:


> That is the standard protocol to induce vomiting when a dog has eaten something toxic. However you do want to make sure to check with your vet or poison control that the substance that was eaten is one you want to induce vomiting. Some things you can actually cause more harm in trying to bring them back up.
> 
> Speaking of which...I would not recommend inducing vomiting for a bully stick that had just been eaten and could have possibly been large pieces. I've seen dogs choking on that last large piece and if it hasn't had a chance to start to break down in the stomach, they could potentially choke and do damage while being vomited back up. So I'm truly relieved Miss Lisi has an iron stomach and didn't up chuck. She'll be fine. :wub: It isn't the norm, but can certainly happen, that a dog gets pancreatitis from eating too much of a bully stick.
> 
> ...


that was my thought too, that sometimes it is better let stomach and intestine to do the job, than to call it back. Also, if you put your finger on the dogs mouth close to the tongue root it will cause vomiting too


----------



## Tashulia25 (May 19, 2013)

edelweiss said:


> No Deb, and she ate raw carrots, an apple slice & drank tuna water!
> Still no bully stick to be found in the house. I even went through my messy trash just to be sure I had not tossed it (believe me, these days I do things I can't recount). No luck there either. She is acting normal----whatever that means! :HistericalSmiley:


she is fine, the acid in her stomach did what supposed to do


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

LISI!!!!!!!! be a good girl and stop scaring your Mummy......... 
Glad she is doing ok  I am sure she will be just fine. 

I agree with Crystal though, could be a good idea for future reference to ask a vet the best thing to do and add to a health SM Sticky. I would not induce vomiting on a hard possibly large item, as it can get stuck and do damage going down it can also do the same coming up, especially as in this case it was an edible chew anyway. I think it is best also to walk the dog around after giving it peroxide, that helps to induce the vomiting. I would only induce vomiting for a toxic substance, like a picked up pill or a toxic food.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Tashulia25 said:


> she is fine, the acid in her stomach did what supposed to do


Actually no this is not really correct. Yes the acid in her stomach is doing what it is supposed to be doing but it takes over a day or more to be able to fully digest something as hard as a bully stick. That's why sometimes people see large pieces of bully sticks being passed in their stool the the next day or even the day after.



silverhaven said:


> LISI!!!!!!!! be a good girl and stop scaring your Mummy.........
> Glad she is doing ok  I am sure she will be just fine.
> 
> I agree with Crystal though, could be a good idea for future reference to ask a vet the best thing to do and add to a health SM Sticky. I would not induce vomiting on a hard possibly large item, as it can get stuck and do damage going down it can also do the same coming up, especially as in this case it was an edible chew anyway. I think it is best also to walk the dog around after giving it peroxide, that helps to induce the vomiting. I would only induce vomiting for a toxic substance, like a picked up pill or a toxic food.


Good point Maureen! I don't give peroxide quickly at all. It can do a number on their tummy's. Only when it is something that is toxic and can endanger their life. If you have a dog that is prone to pancreatitis, then a call to the vet to get their opinion would be probably what I would do.

I've only had to give hydrogen peroxide once with my 3 dogs and Zoe is 10 1/2 yrs old. And that was just yesterday morning when Jett ate a Vitamin D soft gel that was dropped by a family member. And my vet told me to walk him around, jostle him a bit with play if possible, get him to run...anything to get the hydrogen peroxide to bubble in his tummy. Worked like a charm and he produced that vitamin within 5 minutes. But then again, Jett has always been my expert vomitter. lol He has a very sensitive tummy.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Sandi - just saw this. Little Lisi always keeps you on your toes - and yes I remember the hair barrette incident. 
I think at this point I would just watch her but wouldn't give her more to induce vomiting. I remember when I accidentally drank lamp oil (don't ask) a few years ago and thought I should probably throw it up but poison control told me not to and said it woud be more dangerous to bring up (aspiration issue) than to leave it down and I ended up flooding it out with a lot of water. They used to suggest everyone have Ipecac in their med cabinets for children for vomiting but now they say not to do that. 
Just yesterday my neighbor's silkie puppy ate part of a zipper. :w00t: I couldn't imagine how she did it but it turns out it was the zipper to her dog bed. She must have worked on it for hours. She's been fine. Yes probably a cast iron stomach too and as they say "This too shall pass." :blink:


----------



## babycake7 (Jan 30, 2012)

I'm just seeing this thread. Lisi, such a pretty, adorable and sometimes, naughty little girl! Quit scaring mommy! I do give Bella bully sticks but only when I can watch her and I make her stay in her IRIS pen while she is chewing away so that I can keep an close eye on her and the stick.


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Crystal gave great advice about the peroxide...since Lisi did not throw up, maybe that is a blessing! I gave it to my Lily once, when I thought she ate a poisonous mushroom...and some of you may remember my Rose eating a handful of dark, chocolate-covered raisins. I gave her 1/2 tsp of peroxide and they came right up and she was fine.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Checking in on Lisi, I read through to see if she's ok...


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Crystal's advice is spot on. I've had to resort to peroxide once - Miss Sweetness (no, it wasn't Tessa this time!) was caught with a wild mushroom in her mouth one morning outside the cabin in Southern Illinois. Since I didn't know for certain if she had eaten any or how much, the vet I called suggested I should induce vomiting and then bring her in to the office (they were 45 minutes away so they wanted her to throw anything up if she actually ate it.) I called Crystal in a panic and she gave me the dosage but Sweetness never did throw up. The vet said that the fact that she didn't meant there likely wasn't anything to get rid of. 

I'm glad Lisi is OK - my girls only get big stuff like antlers too.


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

Snowbody said:


> I remember when I accidentally drank lamp oil (don't ask) a few years ago ...


:w00t: OMG Sue! I just have to ask about this! Did you really remember drinking lamp oil?

Sandi, Lisi sure likes to keep you on your toes! Keep us updated on the saga of the bully stuck.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Madison's Mom said:


> :w00t: OMG Sue! I just have to ask about this! Did you really remember drinking lamp oil?
> 
> Sandi, Lisi sure likes to keep you on your toes! Keep us updated on the saga of the bully stuck.


Ugh, Glenda. I was at a Garlic Party -- everything garlic -- appetizers, main courses, ice cream :w00t:, etc. So there was a wine bottle and someone poured some in a glass without realizing and i quickly took a sip. :new_shocked::new_shocked: I knew immediately that this was no garlic wine and found out that the bottle was being repurposed as a lamp. :smstarz: Luckiy only one sip, we called poison control and there was a nurse there. Kept flushing it out with water and remember burping lamp oil (YECH) for many many hours. Gee, I never got invited back to their annual party! Wonder why.:innocent:


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

Snowbody said:


> remember burping lamp oil (YECH) for many many hours. Gee, I never got invited back to their annual party! Wonder why.:innocent:


:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:I bet the taste of lamp oil takes a long time to forget! So glad you just had to water it down. A garlic party :huh: - never heard of one of those!


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

*Just read all this. Some and A lot Of Great Info here.*
*I Just Know the Feeling of Panic When They Scare us. Its Not Good At All.*
*Its a Fear unlike no other.*

*Hope All Will Be Fine. Many Blessings For Her and You Mommy*******
*Nickee in Pa**


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

It is now 11:30 PM & Lisi never vomited, ate her dinner like a champ, went for a long walk & we even got a normal poop! Still no bully-stick so I now know she swallowed it down. When I last saw it I am sure it was 1 -1 1/2 inches. It wasn't even 5 min. that I checked again & it was gone & she was trying to steal Kitzi's. She has showed no signs of distress in the least. I have been over the downstairs area where she is confined w/gates a million times & it isn't here! 
Thank you all for your advice, concern & well wishes & prayers---honestly, that Lisi! 
I did not administer a 2nd dose of HP. . . I am controlling the stool so will report from poop patrol tomorrow. Good night friends!


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Good news, Sandi...poop patrol now on duty..olice:


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Sleep tight! She's going to be totally fine. Don't envy that poop patrol gig though. :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## puppydoll (Jul 11, 2013)

Poop Patrol?!? You are cracking me up!!
So glad Lisi is doing well!!! Uh, will you be providing photos of tomorrow's occurrences? LOL


----------



## Jamiemarie (Jul 6, 2013)

My little one has eaten the en of a bully sti k. She chews it quite a bit and it softens. I once read something on a bully stick manufacturer website that said if the dog breaks it up and makes it soft it will fully digest even if the piece is an inch long. My bailey had done the same thing and it passed normally. I would only worry if she started to choke or you noticed she stopped going to the bathroom.


----------



## Tashulia25 (May 19, 2013)

aprilb said:


> Good news, Sandi...poop patrol now on duty..olice:


:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley: I wet my pants:blush: thank you for making me lough so crazy :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Gee Sandi. Feels like we were just on poop patrol a few months ago. :blink: Time flies when you're NOT having fun. :innocent:


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

I was going to say , don't make her vomit if she is fine, it will be digested in the stomach. Making her vomit could get it stuck coming back up. It sounds like its all fine now. I do not feed bully sticks for that very reason. I have had two get them lodged sideways at the back of the mouth and choking. When then get down to three inches I would toss them. I much prefer the vanilla ears now and the less chance of choking. I take them away at cookie size now. 
Glad its all good now


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

It is just after 8:00 AM in Vienna & we all slept like babies--absolutely no issue. Thank God! It really makes me crazy when Lisi does silly things and yes, it was my fault. I should have removed the bully stick earlier---so learned a good lesson. So far poop patrol is coming up negative. . . stay tuned!


----------



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

Well, Sandi you know Lisi has to be the center of attention, lol. I have to say I know your life has never been boring since Lisi arrived in your household!!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Boring my life has never been Jackie, but even less so w. this little twirp! :HistericalSmiley:
My only concern today w. Lisi is that she has had no stool---she has one every single morning (& evening) w/out fail! I am trusting there is no obstruction exp. since I gave her extra food yesterday to move things along! 
olice::Waiting:


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Take Lisi for a walk(if you haven't already done so)...that may help move things along...Lisi..go potty for Auntie April and stop worrying your mommy..olice::Waiting:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Yep, we had a walk or in Lisi's case a "run!" Those little legs can really move! Now if we can get her little system to "move!" She is normally like clock work.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Well you know what they say about a watched pot. Wonder if the same holds true for a watched poop? :smtease:


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

I missed all of this, but glad all is going well or soon will be : )


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

:chili::chili::clap::clap:
We have success! but not entirely. . . . poop produced no bully stick! :thmbdn::thmbdn:


Well, it IS good news because there is no blockage!!!!!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

😷😳☺


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

edelweiss said:


> :chili::chili::clap::clap:
> We have success! but not entirely. . . . poop produced no bully stick! :thmbdn::thmbdn:
> 
> 
> Well, it IS good news because there is no blockage!!!!!



It IS good news!! Yeah Lisi!!! But really, I wouldn't worry about a blockage because they will eventually digest. I worry more about a choking hazard then a blockage.


----------



## SweetMalteseAngels (Oct 16, 2011)

Yayyyyyy!! I glad that Lisi was able to poop !!! Only in SM, we can rejoicing together in dog pooping and not be judged and crazy!


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Good news! I'm sure Lisi will fine. Maybe she chewed it enough that you won't even notice it in the poop.


----------

